# FDA Adds New Precautions to Old Anti-Thyroid Drug



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FDA Adds New Precautions to Old Anti-Thyroid Drug.

WASHINGTON -- The FDA has added a black box warning -- its strongest caution -- to the label of the hyperthyroidism drug propylthiouracil, alerting patients to a risk of severe liver damage or failure with use.

The new label also states the drug should only be used by patients who cannot tolerate other treatments, including methimazole, radioactive iodine, or surgery.

In addition, the update suggests the drug be used in place of methimazole in patients before or during their first trimester of pregnancy, due to birth defect risks associated with the latter treatment.

Much more.........
http://www.medpagetoday.com/Endocri...ailyHeadlines&utm_source=mSpoke&userid=194646


----------

